

I just outsourced UIGradientLabel - Alexbtlv
https://github.com/alexbtlv/UIGradientLabel

======
Alexbtlv
Please do not judge strictly :) I'm a beginner iOS developer with just 3
months of experience. That's my first open source project. Any feedback are
more than welcome.

------
jclish
Many thanks! 2 very small spelling notes for the readme page: Liscense ->
License Contacs -> Contacts

~~~
Alexbtlv
Thank you. Will fix it!

------
rl1987
You mean, open sourced?

~~~
Alexbtlv
Yeah. Sorry for my english

